# Waiting On A Girl Like You - LLB



## dale (Oct 9, 2016)




----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

Must admit, I have a soft spot for that song as it was involved in the proposal to my (now) wife. This is a spot on version as well, very impressive. Thanks for the very pleasant memory @dale


----------



## John Reilly (Apr 7, 2018)

Bingo !! Great job !


----------



## Grainslayer (Sep 26, 2016)

👍👍 That guys a great singer 🙂


----------



## dale (Oct 9, 2016)

StevieMac said:


> Must admit, I have a soft spot for that song as it was involved in the proposal to my (now) wife. This is a spot on version as well, very impressive. Thanks for the very pleasant memory @dale


thanks for sharing that story!


----------



## dale (Oct 9, 2016)

John Reilly said:


> Bingo !! Great job !


thanks for sharing your time to give this a look!


----------



## dale (Oct 9, 2016)

Grainslayer said:


> 👍👍 That guys a great singer 🙂


thanks...I know Mike appreciates the kind words, we thank you for listening!


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Terrific, and a great vocal!


----------



## dale (Oct 9, 2016)

davetcan said:


> Terrific, and a great vocal!


thank you!


----------

